
CamelotPro – A PRO layer on an OSS library to extract tables - akshowhini
CamelotPro is a layer on camelot-py library to extract tables from Scan PDFs and Images.<p>CamelotPro is no different from the original Camelot to code, it comes with extra flavor=&quot;CamelotPro&quot; in read_pdf(), along with regular &quot;lattice&quot; and &quot;stream&quot;.
======
akshowhini
Hello All,

I'm new to the community, heard this is the best place to receive valuable
feedback as well as attract early adopters.

To make it one stop place for developers to extract tables, we built
camelotpro, a wrapper on OSS, camelot-py.

Thanks, Aks
[https://github.com/ExtractTable/camelotpro](https://github.com/ExtractTable/camelotpro)

------
udayrddy
Welcome Akshwohini,

That was a good work, also easy to try instructions found on the repo page.
While I enjoy the free credits for now, I've concerns about the future, as
there is no information provided on how to purchase more credits, pricing et
al

~~~
akshowhini
Hey there,

Thanks for trying it out. The wrapper is as a part of making easy adoption of
[https://extracttable.com](https://extracttable.com) . The pricing and
documentation of API behind scenes can be found at the above website . Also, I
want to mention that the credits received for camelotpro can also be used for
extracttable.com api. For any issues, please contact at brain@extracttable.com

P.S: Noted to mention these details on camelotpro repo as well.

Thanks, Aks

